# Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

Just as the title states. Car is a 1998 VR6 Turbo. Catch can was installed a couple days ago and from the looks of it, one hose from the back of the valve cover to the can was installed. I have done a little research and it seems there needs to be a drain back. Where does this drain back go to? The sump or elsewhere?


----------



## JamesCaste (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

There doesn't necessarily need to be a drain back to the engine, it just makes life easier/cleaner not having to drain the can and getting the bay messy. Most people drain back to the block, but to the sump shouldn't hurt. I have my can drain back to the sump where the charger does and it works fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

The only draw back to draining back into the block is that condensation turns the oil in the can kind of soupy. My opinion is that let it fill and pour it out, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There doesn't necessarily need to be a drain back to the engine, it just makes life easier/cleaner not having to drain the can and getting the bay messy. Most people drain back to the block, but to the sump shouldn't hurt. I have my can drain back to the sump where the charger does and it works fine. Hope this helps.

Thanks for the second opinion. I found it odd that one line was used but remembered that not a lot of oil was supposed to be in it anyway. I will remedy this with the shop that installed the can to begin with.


----------



## JamesCaste (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

Do you have any pics or dimensions of the can you have? Is it filling completely? and in what amount of time?


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly ([email protected])*

It is about 7 inches tall and about 3 inches in diameter. I would upload photos but Windows 7 is owning me at the moment. I spoke to the shop (BFI) and the tech that worked on it under estimated the amount of pressure being generated and didn't think a drain back was necessary. Trial and error I guess. Just gotta drain it, tap the sump and run another line from the can to the sump.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

is it baffled? the idea is to release the vapors and the pressure and the oil to go back into block.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (bonesaw)*

My catch can is vented; I drain it every oil change. It really only fills up when I have some sort of vacuum leak. There should be a little valve on the bottom of the can for draining.
Mike


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_is it baffled? the idea is to release the vapors and the pressure and the oil to go back into block.

No. I have heard of numerous ways to drain it. However, at this rate I would be doing it every 50 miles or so. Most seem to tap the oil pan and let it drain back into the sump. Also, is excessive blow by something I should look into? I plan on doing a compression test after the weekend to cancel out any bottom end issues.


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_My catch can is vented; I drain it every oil change. It really only fills up when I have some sort of vacuum leak. There should be a little valve on the bottom of the can for draining.
Mike

As stated above, I would be draining the can rather frequently. 
So far I have heard that draining to the sump helps, as well as the block. Also, different drainage intervals are an issue. Some say once a year, others every 3K or so. My main concern is finding out what is wrong, if anything, and fixing it right the first time.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

if its filling that fast, your motor is toast.


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_if its filling that fast, your motor is toast.


I tend to agree.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_if its filling that fast, your motor is toast.


That is of course my biggest fear at the moment. I'm going to bring it back to BFI Monday and try to do a compression test at home. I will update after the weekend.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

Pulled oil out of can, smelled like gasoline. Haven't run the car for short spurts since getting out of the shop. No misfires detected.


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

also if u have a pinched drain or the drain is lower than the oil in the pan that will do it . also stupied ? is the oil level to high??


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

A compression test won't tell you if you have a lot of blow by, get a leak down test done.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (GinsterMan98)*

Compression test is just part of what I want to do to cancel out serious bottom end issues. Leak down would only tell me if there are any valve train issues as the valve cover gasket is new. Besides rings, head gasket, valve cover and valves I can't think of much else that those two tests will tell me.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

Compression test results
Cyl 1: 120 Cyl 3: 145 Cyl 5: 145
Cyl 2: 140 Cyl 4: 150 Cyl 6: 150
Now leak down on Monday to check the valves. Cyl 1 is my only concern though.


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

take a tea spoon of oil and put in in number on and see if it climbs if so there is your problem. u messed up a ring landing or u need new rings...


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (passatvr607)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatvr607* »_take a tea spoon of oil and put in in number on and see if it climbs if so there is your problem. u messed up a ring landing or u need new rings...

Was planning on doing that, just need to locate some oil. I'm guessing just the number 1 is jacked. I've also heard that ring issues on cyl 1 is somewhat common.


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

not too sure . but try that. hope thats not the problem hope its just a worn out head .


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

This happened to me when I switched from a MK4 valve cover to a MK3. Turned out the oil separator was not installed - installed it and no more oil!


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*

^^Explain this oil separator.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Oil Catch Can Fills Quickly (Mr. Roloff)*

Catch can info/DIY


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Roloff)*

This piece was missing from inside the valve cover. When I got the valve cover back from being powder coated this piece was missing - didn't notice it until tons of oil was coming out! Literally a cup of oil was emitted for every 25 minute drive! Here is a pic of the separator (underside of MK3 valve cover):


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*

I may be mistaken but a oil/water separator is involving a diesel engine (I'm digging deep from my tech school days?) I'm more concerned with possible bottom end/ head issues. Given previous tests, the rings are holding up very well. More will be done tomorrow, however, I still do not see why the can is filling up so much. I've descirbed the installation of the catch can. Does the installation sound faulty?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mr. Roloff)*

just open the oil filler with the car running, to see how much pressure there is under the valve cover. this will give you an idea of how bad it is.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Roloff)*

I actually stand corrected. The shop that installed actually did me a "favor" and replaced the existing valve cover that was painted body color, but the paint was chipping, with another valve cover (to replace until I got previous item repainted.) Upon inspection of the removed valve cover I see this oil separator that was placed on the front side of the engine (same side as Cyl 1 on VR6.) I will discuss this with the shop and pick their brains a little about this topic. Good call brother!


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

This happened to me when I switched from a MK4 valve cover to a MK3. Turned out the oil separator was not installed - installed it and no more oil!


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*

The same oil separator actually isn't baffled. That was fixed and haven't had any issues since.


----------

